# multiple swarms



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

All you can do is live and learn. I would climb after the high swarm and the wife would be upset for a week that I took the risk for some "stupid bees." She would put honey on her bread and I would have another hive. For background, I am a risk taking Marine and the bees go out of their way to sting her. Swarms can be frustrating, like raising teenagers, or just a part of life.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I would be giving myself a pat on the back for helping the honey bee population in your area and now having not just one but several happy hives. Thats a good feeling of achievment for the hobbiest beekeeper. Good Job & Good Luck!


----------



## Drifter (May 1, 2004)

I have one that did 3 swarms on me. Opened them up to find 10 more queen cell. Only 1 was a superceduer. Pulled out 2 frames of sealed brood leaving 2 queen cells intact and put into a new hive with fresh small cell foundation.

Destryed the other swarm cells and gave fresh foundation as well. They turned mean. After r days being mean I moved them. Will see how they are in a week.

Drifter


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Splitting early is a mixed bag. I did that this year on April 23rd with three of my four overwintered hives to avoid swarms because they were so strong. One of the parent hives is working on drawing out three medium deeps at the same time (above a double deep brood chamber). The other two parents both started swarm cells anyway. I have dealt with one of these by leaving a single swarm cell on the original location (this has drawn and nearly filled a medium) and moving the colony within the apiary. The other hive I have split into multiple nucs, I'm considering trying to overwinter them in the michael Palmer style.
Anyway, moving the boxes around works in theory because a swarming colony consists of three things the original queen, the flying bees, the brood with queen cells. By moving the boxes more than three feet the flying bee component is eliminated and the hive won't swarm. If the potential swarmer is moved around the apiary weekly for three weeks, when you think it is getting too strong, it will be weakened so much that when the new queens emerge there shouldn't be enough flying bees to swarm. 
If you are short of time these movements could be made without even opening the boxes - when a hive is looking too strong just move it around placing it by weaker hives and then moving it again in a week. 
Its worth a try next year. Adrian.


----------

